
Drag and drop task list items on GitHub - rohanjon
https://github.com/blog/2179-drag-and-drop-tasks-in-markdown-task-lists
======
hiphipjorge
Now that GH has added all this stuff in, what's missing?

This feature is not as big as all the other ones, but it's a nice improvement.

~~~
martgnz
A particular thing I'm missing is to share read access to private repos with a
link. Could be useful to share work with people that doesn't have a GitHub
account (managers, etc)

~~~
erichurkman
We had a similar issue – we wanted non-product people to be able to view
milestones, issues, report issues, etc and the solution suggested was to
create a separate repository for issues.

~~~
sytse
In our product GitLab we a the reporter role to view issues but not the code,
see [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/perm...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/permissions/permissions.md)

Would that solve your issue?

------
jdgiese
Will this modify the underlying markdown?

